# in / on time - překlad do čj



## Lady-Dee

Hezký den,

jak vhodně by se dalo do čj přeložit in time a on time (jsou na to dva rozdílné výrazy?): 
He comes on time. = he was punctual, not late
He comes in time. = early enough, soon enough

Děkuji


----------



## kloie

I think it is (on time)


----------



## kloie

and there is also you (came just in time)


----------



## K.u.r.t

Lady-Dee said:


> Hezký den,
> 
> jak vhodně by se dalo do čj přeložit in time a on time (jsou na to dva rozdílné výrazy?):
> He comes on time. = he was punctual, not late
> He comes in time. = early enough, soon enough
> 
> Děkuji


in time: včas
on time: (přesně) na čas


----------

